# What week should I take off work for rut



## Steelhead Junky (Sep 10, 2006)

I live in Northern Ohio and I would like to know what week you think I should take off for the seeking phase of the rut, nut the breeding phase??

My two choices are October 30th through November 5th or November 6th through the 12th.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

You might want to contact your state DNR or G&F and ask them what time of the year do deer usually start and end the rut in your area. Most things like deer breading can be caused by the incoming of cold or other environmental factors. Being here in ND our rut might be at a different time then yours. Up here we find a big difference in the mood of the animals going from rifle season (early november) to muzzle season (later november). The difference here bing rut.


----------



## Greenhunter (Dec 31, 2005)

I would pick the latter dates 6-12th.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Going to be different in Ohio than it is in ND. Up here, the rut peaks November 12-15. I normally take off From November 12-22...


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

buddy of mine took the entire month of november off. yep, used every vacation day he had to take the entire gun season, and a week before gun season to do some bow hunting. hmmm, sounds fun

picking a week is usually pretty tough until it gets close, all depending on weather, for the most part. but any week off in the woods is better than a day working!!!

Tator


----------

